# Netzwerkproblem - Fernwartung UMTS



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

Hallo und danke für die Hilfe.

Mein Ziel ist es auf eine SPS über UMTS Zuzugreifen. (Fernwartung im Fehlerfall)

Voraussetzung:

Server in Firma: 192.168.111.xxx - DynDNS.org – Einwahlverbidung Zugelassen PPTP
Router auf Baustelle Hersteller: Vodafone mit UMTS Stick und WLAN 192.168.222.xxx
Laptop auf Baustelle WLan 192.168.222.xxx Verbindung zum Router und damit Internetverbindung
VPN Einwahl zu Firma 192.168.111.xxx - OK
SPS über LAN 192.168.222.xxx - OK

Problem:

Aus dem Firmennetz ist eine Fernsteuerung des Laptops mit VNC möglich - sehr gut!
Aber wie komme ich direkt auf die SPS zum Programmieren?
Zurzeit kann ich nur die Programmiersoftware auf dem Baustellenlaptop Fernsteuern.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Michael


----------



## Verpolt (18 April 2012)

Hallo,



> Zurzeit kann ich nur die Programmiersoftware auf dem Baustellenlaptop Fernsteuern.



Laptop auf Baustelle WLan 192.168.222.xxx Verbindung zum Router
                    SPS über LAN 192.168.222.xxx - OK

Die SPS sollte dann über die Adresse 192.168.222.xxx erreichbar sein. Laptop befindet sich doch im gleichen Segment.


----------



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.

Funktioniert nicht! Ich erreiche nur die IP des Laptops.
Mann müste die Verbindungen WLAN - LAN - VPN(PPTP) irgendwie Überbrücken.
Netzwerkbrücke Windows geht auch nicht.

Michael


----------



## mike_roh_soft (18 April 2012)

Naja, du musst an deinem LapTop bzw. in der Programmierungssoftware die IP der SPS als Zielsystem angeben und dann einfach das Projekt in die SPS laden.
Wenn die SPS über VPN erreichbar ist müsste das klappen!
Wenn du die SPS nicht anpingen kannst ist sie auch nicht über VPN zu erreichen also nicht im gleichen Netzwerk!


----------



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

Hallo.

Der Laptop auf der Baustelle ist nach dem Initialisieren der VPN Verbindung vom Laptop aus
(Vodafone UMTS nicht von außen erreichbar!) mit dem PC in unserer Firma voll erreichbar. - gut!
Vom Laptop auf der Baustelle ist die SPS voll erreichbar. - gut!
Aber vom Firmen PC ist die SPS auf der Baustelle nicht direkt erreichbar. Programmierung SPS nur durch Fernsteuern des Laptops mit VNC. - langsam, nicht so gut!

Michael


----------



## mike_roh_soft (18 April 2012)

Also wenn die SPS mit dem UMTS Router mittels LAN verbunden ist müsste das gehen!
Oder ist die SPS nur mit dem PC auf der Baustelle per LAN verbunden?

Dann muss aber die Lösung mit der Netzwerkbrücke gehen!
Dazu musst du aber dem WLAN Adapter und dem LAN Adapter eine fest IP zuweisen und dann die Brücke einrichten und beide verbinden (softwaremäßig ).

Ist abr auch doof wenn der PC vor Ort an sein muss für die Fernwartung!


----------



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

Die SPS ist mit dem Laptop per LAN Verbunden, hatte ich nicht richtig erwähnt.
Der Laptop muss aber zwingend die VPN Einwahl machen, geht nicht anders.
(Es sind Monteure aus unserer Firma mit diesem Laptop vor Ort - Inbetriebnahme!)

Mit Netzwerkbrücken habe ich schon gespielt, ohne Ergebnisse. (bzw. kompletter Abbruch)
Ich komme einfach nicht weiter.

Michael


----------



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

noch mal Ich,

der Laptop bekommt aus dem Firmennetz durch die VPN Verbindung eine IP des Firmennetzes!

Michael


----------



## mike_roh_soft (18 April 2012)

Hast du Windows7 oder XP auf dem Rechner auf der Baustelle?

Ich habe das hier im Büro schon mal unter Windows7 gemacht.

Wie gesagt:
Dazu musst du dem WLAN-Adapter und dem LAN-Adapter eine fest IP (z.B. 192.168.222.33 u. 192.168.222.34) zuweisen und dann die Brücke einrichten und beide Adapter der Brücke hinzufügen, sprich verbinden.


----------



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

Wir benutzen weiterhin XP.

Der WLAN und LAN Adapter haben aber beide eine 192.168.222.xxx Adresse ?
Nur die Adresse von der VPN PPTP Einwahl ist 192.168.111.xxx, das ist auch die von der Firma erreichbare Adresse.
Und diesen VPN Adapter von Windows kann man nicht Überbrücken, sagt Windows.

Michael


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (18 April 2012)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Naja, du musst an deinem LapTop bzw. in der Programmierungssoftware die IP der SPS als Zielsystem angeben und dann einfach das Projekt in die SPS laden.


Achtung, die SPS ist ja nur über die IP des Routers ansprechbar. Wenn er das im Projekt ändert und überträgt, dann hat die SPS hinterher die IP vom Router und ist garnicht mehr erreichbar.



mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Also wenn die SPS mit dem UMTS Router mittels LAN verbunden ist müsste das gehen!


So kenne ich das auch nur, dann einfach im Router ein Portforwarding einrichten und fertig.



mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Ist abr auch doof wenn der PC vor Ort an sein muss für die Fernwartung!


Wozu  eigentlich? Es gäbe auch noch die Möglichkeit, dass der Laptop vor Ort  per LAN oder WLAN mit Router verbunden ist und SPS per LAN mit Router  (statt in den Rechner). So fungiert ja der Laptop als Router. Hab ich so  noch nicht gehört, muss aber nix heißen...  ;-)


----------



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

Nein,

ein Router von Vodafone haben wir auf der Baustelle mitgebracht (mit UMTS-Karte).
Der macht die Interneteinwahl (Flat). Der Laptop ist perr WLAN mit dem Router Verbunden und hat damit immer Zugang zum Internet.
Dann macht der Laptop eine VPN - Verbindung zur Firma, natürlich über den Router.
Erst dann ist er auch von Außen erreichbar, aber eben nur der Laptop!

Michael


----------



## mike_roh_soft (18 April 2012)

Ich glaube Problem ist, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dass der PC auf der Baustelle den VPN Tunnel auf macht und nicht der UMTS Router!
Das bedeutet die SPS muss über den PC geroutet werden!

Besser wäre ein UMTS Router wie z.B. von LUCOM oder DELTALOGIC  hat sicher auch einen  
Damit kann man dann zum Router direkt einen Tunnel aufbauen und die SPS steckt dan mit dem LAN-Kabel im UMTS Router.
Mache es so.. .anders wirst nicht glücklich!

Gruß


----------



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

Ja,

es wäre einfacher einen fertigen Router zu verwnden.
Aber die Router kochen doch auch nur mit Wasser, ich will sagen ein PC sollte sowas doch auch hinbekommen.

Michael


----------



## mike_roh_soft (18 April 2012)

Die Router arbeiten aber nicht mit Windows mein Lieber 

Und mich würde es viel mehr stören wenn der PC vor Ort immer zur Fernwartung an sein müsste! Dann muss man immer anrufen und sag: Schalt mal den PC ein etc.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (18 April 2012)

Wenn der PC das könnte, brauchst du ja keinen Router mehr, um ins Internet zu kommen...  Will heißen, es sind hier zwei verschiedene Anwendungsfälle... auch wenn ein PC intelligenter als ein Router ist, so kann man ihn nicht unbedingt "alles" zumuten


----------



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

@ mike_roh_soft 

Zur Inbetriebnahme laufen noch mehr PCs. 

@ Sven Rothenpieler

Ich denke immer noch das es gehen sollte, vielleicht mit Routing?
Natürlich gibt es auch fertige Lösungen.

Michael


----------



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

@ Sven Rothenpieler

Ich komme auch ohne Router in Internet, wenn ich den UMTS Sick in den Laptop steckte. (USB)


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (18 April 2012)

MK1973 schrieb:


> @ mike_roh_soft
> Zur Inbetriebnahme laufen noch mehr PCs.



Das ist klar, aber das diese PCs zur Fernwartung an sein müssen... verbinde die SPS per LAN-Kabel direkt mit dem Router und alles ist gut  Wenn der Router über PAT/NAT und Portforwarding verfügt, dann braucht der PC nicht mehr zur Fernwartung eingeschaltet werden


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (18 April 2012)

MK1973 schrieb:


> @ Sven Rothenpieler
> 
> Ich komme auch ohne Router in Internet, wenn ich den UMTS Sick in den Laptop steckte. (USB)



Richtig, und dennoch ist es wie mike_roh_soft sagt eine aufwändige Konfiguration im Rechner, um den Rechner als Router zu benutzen. Ich persönlich habe das noch nicht gemacht, wusste noch nicht einmal dass das geht. :-D 

Ich frage mich aber immer wieder, wieso das Rad neu erfunden werden soll?


----------



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

@ Sven Rothenpieler

Normale UMTS Karten sind von Außen nicht erreichbar, bzw. erst durch Tunnel die aber von innen aufgebaut werden müssen.
(Da hilft auch kein NAT, im Gegenteil die NAT von Vodafone stört!)
Die Fernwartung ist nur eine Hilfe zur Inbetriebnahme, kurzzeitig.

Michael


----------



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

@ Sven Rothenpieler

[Ich frage mich aber immer wieder, wieso das Rad neu erfunden werden soll?]

Ich möchte das Rad nur kopieren, um nicht noch mehr Geräte zu Kaufen / Transportieren und dann zu Entsorgen!
Alle erforderlichen Geräte sind doch schon auf der Baustelle.

Michael


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (18 April 2012)

MK1973 schrieb:


> @ Sven Rothenpieler
> 
> Normale UMTS Karten sind von Außen nicht erreichbar, bzw. erst durch Tunnel die aber von innen aufgebaut werden müssen.
> Michael



Warum müssen die von innen aufgebaut werden? Wie wird der VPN-Zugang bisher realisiert? Es gibt durchaus VPN-Portale/-Server, zu denen der Router selbstständig eine Verbindung aufbaut (ausgehend). 

Wenn es aber eh nur eine kurzzeitige Hilfe zur IBN ist, dann mach das doch so wie gehabt, nämlich über die Fernsteurung des PCs. Ist gewiss nicht das non-plus-ultra, nicht zuletzt auch wegen der Geschwindigkeit, aber die Zeit, die du in die aufwändige Konfiguration des PCs stecken würdest, hast du locker wieder draußen.


----------



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

@ Sven Rothenpieler

Das können aber nur wenige spezielle Router, und das auch nur von der UMTS Seite aus. (also von Innen)
Bisher baut der Laptop die VPN Verbindung (Tunnel) auf, also das selbe. Nur das richtige Routing fehlt noch. (denke ich)

[Wie wird der VPN-Zugang bisher realisiert?] - siehe Beitrag 12.

Michael​


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (18 April 2012)

vielleicht hilft es am  Laptop der die VPN-Verbindung macht das hier laufen zu lassen und eine  Portforwarding Konfiguration zu machen: http://sourceforge.net/projects/pjs-passport/

Ob das allerdings funktioniert weiß ich nicht, da noch nicht getestet...


----------



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

Danke!!

Der Webserver der SPS funktioniert schon, ich werde weiter Testen.

Michael


----------



## MK1973 (18 April 2012)

Im Büro - Versuchsaufbau:

Webserver TCP Port 80 OK.
Programierung über Port 5050 UTP soweit auch OK.- nur sehr langsam.
Aber das bekomme ich auch noch hin.

Nochmals Danke Sven Rothenpieler, ich habe vorher viel ausprobiert, alles ohne Erfolg!
Es muss nur noch im Freifeld funktionieren.


Michael


----------



## MK1973 (19 April 2012)

Inbetriebnahme SPS über Fernwartung mit Monteuren von uns auf der Baustelle Abgeschlossen! Funktion IO.
(ohne spezielle Router oder spezielle SIM-Karten mit fester IP)
ca. 1000km und ca. 10h Farht gespart!

- Vodafone USB Stick oder Router mit Stick
- Einwahlverbindung mit Windows VPN (einfach!)
- Portverbiegung mit http://sourceforge.net/projects/pjs-passport/ (klein und kostenlos!)

Danke an alle!

Michael


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (19 April 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung 

Gruß, Sven


----------

